# Are You Strongher?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

A cool new project from women on the pro tour.

Vos, top pro women launch Strongher initiative - VeloNews.com


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> A cool new project from women on the pro tour.
> 
> Vos, top pro women launch Strongher initiative - VeloNews.com


Great article, thanks! Love her. One of the best cyclists ever! And a former speed skater!! I'm a big fan!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Great article, thanks! Love her. One of the best cyclists ever! And a former speed skater!! I'm a big fan!


She's definitely the real deal. Her palmares speaks for itself.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Excellent. :thumbsup:


----------

